# Kubota L185DT



## Lynn Voreyer (Oct 1, 2020)

Does anyone have the specs for Mdl 1200, Serial # K8597 bucket?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Lynn, welcome to the tractor forum.

The only model 1200 I see is a backhoe:
 https://www.messicks.com/ku/84726


----------

